

The Focal Camera – An open-source modular camera prototyping system - jrnkntl
http://www.focalcamera.com/

======
wlievens
At the start of the page I was really curious as to what image sensor they'd
be using. Then I felt like an idiot.

~~~
Yen
I think the expectation of digital is not unreasonable, here. Most photos that
get taken are taken on digital cameras.

Using a digital sensor would have several advantages in prototyping - you get
a faster iteration loop of 'build camera, take picture, evaluate result', you
can actually check for light-leaks in real time without removing film, and so
on.

~~~
devb
You could try to integrate one of these into the project:
[http://www.bigshotcamera.com/](http://www.bigshotcamera.com/)

The only problem is that the sensor is probably tiny and any old lenses you
might want to play with would have a massive telephoto effect, making focusing
very difficult.

------
jrnkntl
Album with examples: [http://imgur.com/a/XzVBq](http://imgur.com/a/XzVBq)

